# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Water Fall «19/02/06»



## vitlated (Mar 6, 2006)

Boas... 

Neste mês de Fevereiro resolvi montar 2 aquarios plantados, com algumas diferenças de setup para poder verificar o comportamento/crescimento das plantas, alem de ser um desafio montar 2 aquarios plantados com uma dimensão razoavel, e conceitos distintos de aquapaisagismo. Aqui esta postado o 1ro aquario montado, e este tem uma notavel inspiração no aqua do FAAO (across the river) e no aqua Mighty Shores que se encontra na loja Sohal, qual eu tive a oportunidade de ver a evolução bem de perto. 


FOTOS: 

aqua com o cabo do aquecimento, humus misturado com humus plus, e pedras de xisto 


aqua com o hardscape completo, e já com o ADA powersand aficana e areia de silica branca. 



aquario plantado, mas não finalizado, faltava fazer o ajuste para conseguir repruduzir o que tinha em mente. 



aqua concluido! 



Setup: 

Nome: The water Fall 

Data da montagem:19/02/06 

Dimensão: 100x40x40 (cm) 

Iluminação : 2x40W + 1x30W 

Filtragem: Eheim Classic 

Aquecimento : Cabo e termostacto de superficie 

Substracto: 2xADA aquasoil africana 9L, 2xProzac Humus, 1xProzac humus plus, 1xareia de silica branca 5kg 

CO2: Caseiro, com algumas diferênças aos abituais...Rolha sem silicone, e uma fibela que aperta a rolha, o furo é feito a medida para a mangueira entrar, não é feito com berbequim o furo, não tem qualquer fuga! Testado e comprovado. A mistura tem menus açucar que o abutial. A solução aguenta 10 dias com +/- 1 gota por segunto no minimo. O dufisor é Pavillion. É Pouco estetico mas um dos melhores daquele genero. 

Decoração: Pedras de xisto. Cartolina Azul 

Flora: Glossostigma elatinoides 
Eustralis stellata 
Marsilea Crenata 
Rorola walichii 
Tonina Fluviatilis 
Lilaeopsis Nova-Zelandea 
(o aqua tem plantas que eu desconheço o seu nome, foi uma importação da holanda, onde algumas plantas vieram trocadas, e algumas delas n sei seu nome, a minha sorte é que esteticamente eram parecidas, e não me estragaram o meu projecto.) 

Fauna :Rasbora Arlequim 
Otocinculus 

Invertebrados: Caridia Japonica 


Abraço e tenham um bom dia


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

That's a beautiful set up. It reminds me of some of the asian aquascapes I used to see before Amano got so popular. The tank is simple, but pretty well balanced. It may be difficult to keep the sand clean, and in the "river". I didn't see any heavy rooting plants, which should make maintenance easier.

Please post more as the tank matures. 

Sorry, I don't speak Portuguese. I was ableto stumble through it to get your meaning though.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks like a nice start. This is an english speaking forum, so few people are going to be able to read your post. Welcome to the forum though!


----------

